# Ultra Fine Power Feed (idea?)



## CarlosA (May 14, 2016)

So i`ve been using an Atlas lathe for a while .. and i like my 7x even more than the atlas because of its variable speed, quiet, and so forth...

The Atlas banjo for change gears allows two sets of compound gears, while the 7x allows just one compound set.

Has anyone ever made a new banjo for the mini lathe that allows an extra set of compound gears? This would be a real easy way to halve or more the speed of the leadscrew when using the 80 tooth gears.

Now for layout ... if the banjo on the mini lathe had a clamp instead of a guide slot - it could be used as is without any trouble ... I think it would be easy enough to just make a new one that clamps and looks like the atlas piece.

I`d be interested in seeing anything that others have done!





In the photo the mini lathe part is on the left, the curved slot is used to tighten this down to a standoff on the lathe bed.


----------



## Andre (May 14, 2016)

I think if you were only using it for power feeds (and doing all your threading either by putting the banjo back on or using the 7x) you could look into a rubber belt type spindle/feed screw reduction.

Here is a link to Taig power feed that used the same method. You could even add a miniature (under bench?) counter-shaft like you would use on the spindle for more speed selections.

This Taig owner used a rubber band, but you could use anything from watchmakers lathe belting or even a timing belt. http://www.mechanicalphilosopher.com/06060903.jpg

Just some ideas


----------



## xman_charl (May 15, 2016)

*here is a double stack gear set on a banjo










Charl*


----------



## CarlosA (May 18, 2016)

xman_charl said:


> *here is a double stack gear set on a banjo
> Charl*



Nice! I like that layout.


----------

